# Who is in the Path of Gustov?



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I know some of you are posting about leaving; others we know are in the path. I wish our member Map was working. Who are the members in the path? I'd like to make sure we don't leave any of our SM members out of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

My daughter was, she was evacuated from Tulane and thankfully left a day before the evacuation. Love, prayers of safety and well being to ALL in Gustav's pathway. Gustav just finished killing 59 people in Jamaica and our family got through the storm ok. This one is a double threat for us. x0x0x0 N


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

great post i also would like to know who's in the path


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Two of the members i know that's in the path is Linda(Sophie) and Michelle (MrBentleysMom). I pm'd both of them and gave them my phone number in case they can't get to a computer and they can call me so that i can let everyone on here know they're ok.
Linda and her family were leaving, but Michelle wasn't sure if they were leaving and they can't find anything within a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Everyone please be safe.....looks like we are clear of Hurricanes for now....when Gustav past us he was just a storm...now look at him.
We live in Puerto Rico and the other storm to the right of us is passing north of us.

Everyone on the Gulf PLEASE BE SAFE....and we will pray for you!

~Daisy, Dusty and Molly


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 30 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627573


> Two of the members i know that's in the path is Linda(Sophie) and Michelle (MrBentleysMom). I pm'd both of them and gave them my phone number in case they can't get to a computer and they can call me so that i can let everyone on here know they're ok.
> Linda and her family were leaving, but Michelle wasn't sure if they were leaving and they can't find anything within a reasonable driving distance.[/B]


Debbie we are not that far and Michelle and her family are welcome to come here. I am less than three hours from New Orleans. Please pass the news alone.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 30 2008, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627584


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 30 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627573





> Two of the members i know that's in the path is Linda(Sophie) and Michelle (MrBentleysMom). I pm'd both of them and gave them my phone number in case they can't get to a computer and they can call me so that i can let everyone on here know they're ok.
> Linda and her family were leaving, but Michelle wasn't sure if they were leaving and they can't find anything within a reasonable driving distance.[/B]


Debbie we are not that far and Michelle and her family are welcome to come here. I am less than three hours from New Orleans. Please pass the news alone.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Becky she's online right now. I don't have her number, but she has mine. I'll pm her and see if she answers and let her know. That is very kind of you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope everyone stays safe! I have been watching this with interest .... here is what our news is saying:

Everybody Out!

This is the bit that scared me the most:

QUOTE


> The mandatory clear-out was due to start at 11pm on Sunday (AEST). "We want 100 per cent evacuation. If you decide to stay, you are on your own," the city's mayor Ray Nagin said.
> 
> "This storm is so powerful and growing more powerful every day that I'm not sure we've seen anything like it. This is the real deal.
> 
> *"Riding this storm out would be one of the biggest mistakes you could make in your life*," he said.[/B]


Stay safe everyone!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am not in the path, but my family is from the Westbank of New Orleans. All of my family has left except for my grandfather ( who refuses to leave), My dad ( he is caring for his parents who are elderly) They did manage to move to a safer house,( still not out of danger in my opinion)..My brother and sister in law are staying at Ocshner Hospital, because my SIL works in Human Resources and has to be there......So I would appreciate any prayers for my family members that have stayed despite all warnings...I am glued to my computer and worried sick....My mom and nephew are here with me and I am so thankful for that. :crying:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Becky i sent you a PM.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Deuce @ Aug 30 2008, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627594


> I am not in the path, but my family is from the Westbank of New Orleans. All of my family has left except for my grandfather ( who refuses to leave), My dad ( he is caring for his parents who are elderly) They did manage to move to a safer house,( still not out of danger in my opinion)..My brother and sister in law are staying at Ocshner Hospital, because my SIL works in Human Resources and has to be there......So I would appreciate any prayers for my family members that have stayed despite all warnings...I am glued to my computer and worried sick....My mom and nephew are here with me and I am so thankful for that. :crying:[/B]



Bobbie i'm keeping your family as well as everyone else in the path in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im not in the path but all my family is...i will just be dealing with probably tropical storm type winds up here. never been this far up in louisiana during a hurricane :huh: our clinic is open a few ours tomorrow and monday taking in a few evacuees so i will be there for exams and vacccinations..we have so many scheduled to come in but we did have to shut down the incoming list due to space. we were going to use exam rooms but then we wouldnt be able to help the sick when work returns on tuesday.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am not in the path but if he decided to move closer to the Florida panhandle I will be. I will be praying for all of you who are in the path and I hope you all stay safe, please if you need to leave, leave now. God Bless you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am miles and miles away in southern ireland ,i saw the mayor on tv this morning ,you have to leave ,my heart goes out to you all :wub: i pray you are all safe and will stay that way :wub: jo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope that everyone in the path of the storm stays safe! My thoughts and prayers will be with you!!

Debbie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I haven't been in for a few days but have been following the news regarding Gustav and I pray that all who are in his path can move to safety in time and also that their homes remain safe for their return. I just wish I were close enough to take in anyone who needs shelter for themselves and their furkids. :grouphug: 

Nanci I am very pleased to see your family are all safe in Jamaica :smheat:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm not in the direct path but right now we've been told to expect up to 12" of rain and 30-40 mph winds. Of course that could get worse or better depending on how it shifts. My mom is sick with a heart problem so please pray that we don't lose electricity. Right now I'm sick with worry.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Aug 31 2008, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627735


> I haven't been in for a few days but have been following the news regarding Gustav and I pray that all who are in his path can move to safety in time and also that their homes remain safe for their return. I just wish I were close enough to take in anyone who needs shelter for themselves and their furkids. :grouphug:
> 
> Nanci I am very pleased to see your family are all safe in Jamaica :smheat:[/B]


Thank You, Janet, somehow this got ignored??? My daughter is out too thank goodness, we have been so sick here worrying and now are worried for everyone else as well.

QUOTE (tiffany @ Aug 31 2008, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627742


> I'm not in the direct path but right now we've been told to expect up to 12" of rain and 30-40 mph winds. Of course that could get worse or better depending on how it shifts. My mom is sick with a heart problem so please pray that we don't lose electricity. Right now I'm sick with worry.[/B]


I pray that you keep safe, warm and dry. x0x0x N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Has anyone heard from MsMagnolia? She's in Gulfport ...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 31 2008, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627744


> Has anyone heard from MsMagnolia? She's in Gulfport ...[/B]



yes i talked to her last night...they plan on staying, but if it looks like a threat they will head to hattisburg real fast. their new house can withstand a whole lot and can take a pretty large surge. she is having internet issues though which is why she hasnt posted.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Aug 31 2008, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627745


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 31 2008, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627744





> Has anyone heard from MsMagnolia? She's in Gulfport ...[/B]



yes i talked to her last night...they plan on staying, but if it looks like a threat they will head to hattisburg real fast. their new house can withstand a whole lot and can take a pretty large surge. she is having internet issues though which is why she hasnt posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for that update, Jaimie. I bet Susan is glad she built such a strong house. It would be so great if it totally withstands this...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with every one in the path of this horrific hurrican. I pray you all stay safe.

Lynda


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

My entire family is staying and I just cant leave without them. So, I went to the vet this morning (they opened for a few hours) and got everything we needed for Bentley. We have boarded the entire house and I think it will be ok. The hurricane is supposed to be a Cat 2 by the time it arrives here and we have been through that many times with minimal damage. I am feeling better this morning, but being that I am a total nervous wreck all the time, I'm sure I will have my moments!  

I just wanted to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. It really does mean alot to us! I am going to call Debbie when we have phone service to let her know that it has past. Thanks again! I really am grateful to be part of a group with such kind, helpful, wonderful people! 

Michelle


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Aug 31 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627788


> My entire family is staying and I just cant leave without them. So, I went to the vet this morning (they opened for a few hours) and got everything we needed for Bentley. We have boarded the entire house and I think it will be ok. The hurricane is supposed to be a Cat 2 by the time it arrives here and we have been through that many times with minimal damage. I am feeling better this morning, but being that I am a total nervous wreck all the time, I'm sure I will have my moments!
> 
> I just wanted to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. It really does mean alot to us! I am going to call Debbie when we have phone service to let her know that it has past. Thanks again! I really am grateful to be part of a group with such kind, helpful, wonderful people!
> 
> Michelle[/B]



That's a tough decision, but it would be tough to walk out and leave everyone behind too. We'll pray for your safety. Do let us know as soon as you can that you are alright.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Anybody ever thought of moving?
I hope everyone down there stays safe. rayer: :heart:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been praying all night for you guys :grouphug: I'm so scared for tomorrow. I woke up at 3 and turn the TV on to see where it was. I hope some miracle happens. I see that it went to CAT 3 so maybe it just turns to a regular storm but I'm scared of all the rain after that. :shocked:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Aug 31 2008, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627788


> My entire family is staying and I just cant leave without them. So, I went to the vet this morning (they opened for a few hours) and got everything we needed for Bentley. We have boarded the entire house and I think it will be ok. The hurricane is supposed to be a Cat 2 by the time it arrives here and we have been through that many times with minimal damage. I am feeling better this morning, but being that I am a total nervous wreck all the time, I'm sure I will have my moments!
> 
> I just wanted to thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. It really does mean alot to us! I am going to call Debbie when we have phone service to let her know that it has past. Thanks again! I really am grateful to be part of a group with such kind, helpful, wonderful people!
> 
> Michelle[/B]



I know of another family in Lafayette who is staying, and they are prepared, and hunkered down. They don't feel that they are in a lot of danger because Lafayette is inland and not prone to flooding like parts of N.O. Stay safe!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I just lost a really long post when I went to add the reply.  So, quickly, we're in Baton Rouge and doing well - (Sophie and Annie are barking at all the odd hotel noises - they are really out of sorts - Sophie is - Annie is much better. Will check in later when the internet access is more reliable. Stay safe everyone.

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep checking the threads on the hurricane and watching the news.
I pray everyone stays safe and I hate so much that this happening again.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone. We're still watching the weather carefully. We moved the boat and the jet ski and put the storm shutters over the front door. We are somewhat heartened by the fact that Gustav is moving fast and doesn't seem to be gaining as much intensity as had been expected. We still plan to stay at the house. Jolie has gone to my parent's house since she still potties outside. This is another GREAT reason to train dogs to use potty pads. My daughter's plane is awaiting takeoff and I'll feel much relief when I know that she is on her way back to DC. She's only been with her new job for a month, so I'd have hated to see her get stuck down here. 

I'll continue to update, but I am not expecting my news to be anything like it was 3 years ago when y'all went through Katrina with me!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Stay safe everyone. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My huge hope is that Gustav does lose more power, somehow. HOWEVER, then I know that people that did evac, will be VERY angry about leaving. That has happened several times down here.

I still feel that playing it safe is better.

God bless you all,
Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 31 2008, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627884


> My huge hope is that Gustav does lose more power, somehow. HOWEVER, then I know that people that did evac, will be VERY angry about leaving. That has happened several times down here.
> 
> I still feel that playing it safe is better.
> 
> ...


'yes, I know what you mean and I have never quite understood that mentality. After all, the national weather service can only do so much nad "mother Nature has a life of HER own and can be so unpredictable , and the fact is IF they WAITED  till it was a GIVEN! it would be too late and that WOULD be a disaster on many levels! AND BOY OH BOY would those same people scream about THAT!! In cases like this you really do have to assume the worst , do the best you can, and pray for the best!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stay safe, everyone. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Just checking in on everyone. Nanci, I'm so thankful your family in Jamaica made it through OK.

My prayers are with everyone in the path of this storm. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm praying like crazy for all of you within the path. This is really scaring me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

been watching tv all day, I'M SO WORRIED FOR ALL MY FRIENDS. I will be praying


----------

